# Hanging lights on pipe and drape?



## techieman33 (Feb 28, 2014)

I have an event coming up and they pipe and drape the entire room for it. I'd like to be able to hang some lights on the pipe and drape to light the ceiling since it has lots of interesting features. My thought was to buy some 1 1/4" dowel rod and cut a slot in it so it could drop down below the hooks for the cross pieces. The Yolk could then be bolted to that and would sit on the top of the pipe. Obviously I couldn't do this with heavy fixtures, but I think it would work fine for some light weight LED stuff. I would take some sandbags or small stage weights to put on the bases that I put lights over. Have any thoughts on this? Is there a better way to do it?


----------



## taptotweet (Feb 28, 2014)

See Gaff's post "Janky Light Hangs" for lots of information regarding hanging fixtures from threaded rod/dowel (sorry I can't link to posts thorough tapatalk)


----------



## len (Feb 28, 2014)

techieman33 said:


> The Yolk could then be bolted to that ...



Bolt to the yolk like that and you'll end up with egg on your face.

I would just use a plastic O clamp and let it rest above the collar of the upright. Most extension uprights are 8' with a collar at about 7', and that will be high enough to get above the crowd. Remember to check the drape to make sure it's FR, and get the light fixture as far away as possible. 

Better still, use proper lighting booms behind the drape and get your lights away from the fabric entirely.


----------



## Kelite (Feb 28, 2014)

> Better still, use proper lighting booms behind the drape and get your lights away from the fabric entirely.


 
Sound advice, especially when pipe and drape can be kinda lightweight depending upon the manufacturer...


----------



## lwinters630 (Mar 1, 2014)

Load considerations adding 10-20# per fixture, the pipe and drape may snap without warning. So even if you put safety cables they won't help.


----------



## David Ashton (Mar 1, 2014)

I use the Manfrotto style clamps which are very effective


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 1, 2014)

I've occasionally put lights on pipe and drape, but its always been ETC PARs and only on the uprights, never on the crossbars. In those situations, it was never on a straight run of drape, but in a corner or a small executive green room made from pipe and drape. There are many small, lightweight plastic LED fixtures out there now that I wouldn't worry about, but thats about it.


----------



## kicknargel (Mar 1, 2014)

Other thing is it's not entirely uncommon for a line of pipe and drape to be knocked over. I've seen it twice. Granted, it's been during setup when someone snagged the drape while moving a set piece or something. Still, I'd say this might put the lights at risk, as well as any skulls that might be nearby.


----------



## techieman33 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks for your thoughts everyone. I was thinking along the lines of a 2 or 3lb LED fixture, nothing heavy, or that would produce any real heat.


----------



## DarkFlipDog (Mar 3, 2014)

In my experience, most lamps are too heavy, especially if you're running at full extension. However, I have reinforced the corners of pipe and drape (for use outside in moderate breeze) with pipe couplers attached to a rotating support. This gave me a sturdy corner (to about 2.5ft.) that allowed me to hang multiple small LEDs for accent lighting.

Be wary though, adding any lights to the top of pipe and drape quite heavy, make sure you have nice heavy bases and sandbag/weight them (no, we didn't have any problems...but we've all seen how standard pipe/drape fairs in wind).


----------



## bishopthomas (Mar 16, 2014)

I haven't seen this brought up, but I think that everyone is assuming that this is your pipe and drape. The way I read it is that someone else is providing the pipe and drape, not you. Is this correct? If it's not your pipe/drape then the discussion ends there. Don't rig to it. Even if they say you can you don't want that responsibility. Pipe and base, truss, or even a cheap tripod stand should be viable options.


----------



## TuckerD (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah, I agree. I think there is a lot of risk. I wouldn't do it.

However exhaust pipe or schedule 40 pipe welded to a weighted base and loaded with sand bags make great booms. Wouldn't try to use a cross bar though.

If you start looking at that kind of stuff then it's time to think very seriously about some engineering concepts.


----------



## David Ashton (Mar 17, 2014)

I regularly use pairs of mr 16's on Manfrotto clamps to give me house lights when curtaining areas, the weight of the lamps is insignificant compared to the drapes, never had a problem in years, yes they are my pipes but the risk is very minimal. I also use vertical pipes to support led bars used in the wings for sidelighting dance low profile way of doing it, especially in schools.


----------

